# NCEES Power Sample Questions and Solutions



## sd3232 (Mar 7, 2011)

can we bring NCEES Power Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEEP) book to the PE test? or any book with sample questions and solutions, i will be taking it in MD


----------



## willsee (Mar 7, 2011)

sd3232 said:


> can we bring NCEES Power Sample Questions and Solutions (NCPEEP) book to the PE test? or any book with sample questions and solutions, i will be taking it in MD


Look up/contact your board.

In Illinois we can't.


----------

